# Well try to make something out of this auction



## silversaddle1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't see any other reason to make these "gold" bars other than to rip people off.

Fraud at it's worst!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-oz-Ounce-24k-GOLD-100-Mills-Buffalo-Bar-Bullion-/320602899700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa56c04f4#ht_3541wt_1141


----------



## dtectr (Oct 17, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> I can't see any other reason to make these "gold" bars other than to rip people off.
> 
> Fraud at it's worst!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-oz-Ounce-24k-GOLD-100-Mills-Buffalo-Bar-Bullion-/320602899700?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa56c04f4#ht_3541wt_1141


 SS1 You are exactly right - that description is contradictory, intentionally misleading & in fact, fraudulent. 
They are not "layered gold". They are base metal with a layer of gold, only microns thick (?/1000 of an inch). 
This is Fee Bay at its worst for allowing this type of deceit.


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 17, 2010)

Unfortunately that sort of thing is becoming the norm on fleecebay, I have bought bars on ebay before, it used to be fake bars from china you had to try to avoid, but this appears to be the new one to watch out for. As previously mentioned the description is nothing but misleading, even mentioning the weight of the bar to attempt to draw you in, and using the buffalo bar name to fool those that know a bit about precious metals.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 17, 2010)

It's an intentional rip. Assuming the figures he gave are accurate, there is $8.10 worth of gold per bar. For 3 bars, it is $24.30. He wants $99. The guy, if he sells this crap, is making almost 4 times his investment. Pretty smart -just not my thing.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 18, 2010)

On a similar theme this story made me smile......
A guy was selling 49 cigarette lighters for $2.99 plus post and packing of $4.99 and was selling loads through e bay......
Trading standards and e bay got involved after lots of complaints.....he was sending a box of matches for just short of $8.....he got away with it by pointing out that at no stage did he mention gas lighters and claimed that he counted each match into the boxes. :lol:


----------



## darshevo (Oct 18, 2010)

In regards to the buffalo bars:

My guess would be that the sellers intent is more to sell genuine looking fake gold ingots to the public that they can then resell as "I dunno, it came out of mah grand pappys stuff" at an estate sale, flea market, live auction etc. 

As far as the cigarette lighters go:

That made me laugh. Too bad the seller doesn't put that kind of thought into something a little more legitimate, with a mind like that he could easily be a millionaire if properly directed.

-Lance


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 25, 2010)

Same thing happened when gov introduced the same price of pack of cigarettes regardless where you buy them. Pubs used to charge 50% more than shops. They come up with boxes where you got pack of fags and lighter or matches and price was same as before. Well that lasted for a while only as gov put a stop to that very quickly


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 30, 2010)

I bought the same bar for $0.01 with free shipping from another bayer. I'm currious as to what the gold content is going to be when processed. I think 100 mills platting isn't going to be much. Maybe it will cover chemicals.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 30, 2010)

txmedic said:


> I bought the same bar for $0.01 with free shipping from another bayer. I'm currious as to what the gold content is going to be when processed. I think 100 mills platting isn't going to be much. Maybe it will cover chemicals.



It will not. :mrgreen:


----------

